# 65th Wedding Anniversary Bowl



## louisbry (Jun 16, 2009)

This is a spalted maple bowl that I made for my inlaw's 65th Wedding Anniversary. It measures 12 inch by 5 inch and is finished with Mylands friction polish. The wood has a little bit of history. I reclaimed the logs from a civil war site in Tullahoma, Tn. The site is the highest vantage point and was used for General Bragg's headquarters during the war and after his defeat by the Union Army. The maple tree was about 4 feet in diameter and could very well have been alive during the Civil War. Thanks for looking and comments are always welcome.


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 16, 2009)

Louis,
Awesome.  Beautiful piece of timber.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 16, 2009)

That is a gorgeous bowl.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jun 16, 2009)

Louis,
That is some awesome wood you have there and you did it credit with your bowl, form and finish.

I've never worked with Mylands.. may have to give that a try.. anything special about it to look out for?? 

I just picked up a truck load of spalted maple from a lady's house in Knoxville and hopefully I can do mine the same credit you did yours..


----------



## Fred (Jun 16, 2009)

Louis, that is an excellent bowl. Glad to see the wood being used and the story does it justice to preserve the history it was a part of at one time. Congratulations!


----------



## hewunch (Jun 16, 2009)

Great work. That is one nice bowl!


----------



## VisExp (Jun 16, 2009)

Very nice.  I really like the undercut lip.


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 17, 2009)

That is a beautiful bowl.  The spalting really makes the grain pop.  I bet your in-laws
are surprised and will really treasure this beautiful bowl.


----------



## markgum (Jun 17, 2009)

beautiful work. love the history also.


----------



## mickr (Jun 17, 2009)

gorgeous wood..great history..lovely gift...hope this is art bowl..mylands will not hold up to using it as a "real" bowl


----------



## soccer2010 (Jun 19, 2009)

that is a great bowl with a great history as well


----------

